

Best Linux Setup To Transition Windows Users - neya
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/07/27/139233/ask-slashdot-the-best-linux-setup-to-transition-windows-users#comments

======
mattgreenrocks
Please flag this article. OS choice is even more of a bike-shedding discussion
than choice of editor.

------
ebrink
Sabayon is a favorite for me. Although Ubuntu is more common in the wild when
it comes to new user distros.

------
mtgx
I haven't tried that many Linux distributions, but as Windows users I found
regular Ubuntu pretty frustrating in the beginning, while the transition to
Linux Mint seemed very natural. So I would recommend Linux Mint for Windows
users.

